# Columbus, OH Metro - Seeking Players



## Cincinnatus (May 6, 2010)

Established group on the west side of Columbus seeking 1-2 new players.

We:

-Run D&D ONLY. I am not looking to recruit players interested in  playing anything else or "introducing" new systems to the group. That  includes Pathfinder.

-Are currently playing two 4th Edition campaigns, but that will change.  We also have played and will play 2e and 3e.

-Are in our 20s-30s

-Do not take our gaming that seriously. For us it is a game, not an  opportunity for "deep immersion" roleplaying or practicing our amateur  thespian skills. We're more into "roll"playing and having fun (this  includes juvenile humor and asides).

-Play every Sunday afternoon that is convenient, from 2 pm~6 pm.

-Are currently playing in my "lair" off of I-270 in Hilliard.

Please respond here or PM me if this sounds like a good fit for you.


----------



## lagillesp (May 18, 2010)

hey, ive never played d&d before, but i am very interested in starting, i have been listening to podcasts about the game and been studying up, just want to start up with a group.  thanks


----------

